# Planted Tanks > Plant Talk > Aquatic Moss Club >  Confessions of a moss collector

## Barbarik

The shop name is Merm**d. At Blk 443 AMK ave 10. Went to the shop yesterday. The $150 had half the moss removed to be sold on meshes. A few strains at $30. I am a moss collector. I and a good friend of mine bought a slightly larger piece at $220. Phew!!!! Hand was shaking when paying the amount! Due to the high price, the moss is now "the moss beautiful plant in the world"!!!!! Hahaha.... Now I have collections of erect moss, few types of xmass moss (at least what the shops named them when I bought them), java moss & Singapore moss. Now still looking for actual willow moss. Any kind souls to sell some to me??? 
And for those who want to get/buy Taiwan moss, please do not pm me. At least not for the time being. Let the moss stabalise itself first. 
Mr Loh: if you need e few more extra strains for the research (or for yourself), feel free to pm me. I will be more than glad to pass some to you. I stay in CCK area.

Regards,
Yandy

----------


## timebomb

> I and a good friend of mine bought a slightly larger piece at $220. Phew!!!!


$220 for a moss!!  :Shocked:  You're some moss collector, Yandy  :Laughing: 

I appreciate your offer very much but I already have the Taiwan Moss. If you want some genuine Willow Moss, I can spare you a strand or 2 from my tanks. But they haven't been growing well. I think they need really cold water. 

You have almost all the mosses available in the market but there's still "Weeping Moss". It's so called because the price will make you cry  :Laughing: .

Loh K L

----------


## Barbarik

Actually, $220 is way too high for a small amount of moss on a small piece of driftwood. But can't blame the shop owner. As long as there's willing 'crazy' buyer like me, they can sell at any amount they wish. 
"weeping moss"??? Wow!!! Is there really such moss??? Mr Loh, don't pull my leg. The sound of it make me have the urge to hunt for it!!! You have it? Can sell to me? How much? $220? $300? Deal! Hahaha.... Just joking.
Anyway, if there is such moss, it will be on my next wish list. So far, I am also looking for bubbling moss. Saw it at a shop but did not buy it as the condition was not good. Not sure how it actually look like when fully developed. "weeping moss", "bubbling moss", or what ever moss that may appear next time, I will definitely should be called "weeping moss collector"  :Crying:  . Hahaha.......

Regards,
Yandy

----------


## timebomb

> "weeping moss"??? Wow!!! Is there really such moss??? Mr Loh, don't pull my leg.


I'm not pulling your legs; there's really such a moss. If you are unaware of its existence, it would mean you haven't been paying attention to the posts in this forum. Shame on you  :Laughing:  Take a look at this thread.

Loh K L

----------


## Green Baron

> Originally Posted by Barbarik
> 
>  "weeping moss"??? Wow!!! Is there really such moss??? Mr Loh, don't pull my leg.
> 
> 
> I'm not pulling your legs; there's really such a moss. If you are unaware of its existence, it would mean you haven't been paying attention to the posts in this forum. Shame on you  Take a look at this thread.
> 
> Loh K L


I am currently in Beijing and managed to take some time off to visit a big flower market which has about 15~20 aquarium shops. I saw Weeping Moss in a few display tanks but they are all tied to very big pieces of drift wood (~18"). The owner quoted RMB 600 (~S$120) for the moss + drift wood and refuse to sell in loose form :-( 
I was very tempted to buy it and discard the drift wood but decided not to as Beijing is not my last stop and I am not sure if the Moss will survive the trip :-( 

However I managed to get another shop to sell me a small amount (S$4)of another moss which looks like a cross between Weeping Moss and Erect Moss. It could be Weeping Moss before it acclimatise to the tank.
I will pass some to Prof Tan to ID if the moss survives the trip. 
I hope I have found another new moss to tempt the moss crazy collectors in this forum ;-)

Gan

----------


## Barbarik

Wahhh!!! I was on reseservist duty just for the last 2 weeks & yet, there are so many interesting posts that I missed!!! Only managed to find time for this forum the last few days. But I only read post dated from the last two weeks onwards. Unable to cover posts recently posted. Anyway, Mr Loh, you are right! Shame on me!!!  :Opps:  
Gan, $4 for a rare moss??? Wow! So cheap! Can tompang some for me?? :wink: 
Well, how I wish I study hard last time & get myself some degree or something & become a prof like Prof Tan. Then, everybody will also start passing all kinds of mosses to me!!! Hehehehe  :Twisted Evil:  

Regards,
Yandy

----------


## timebomb

Hi, fellas,

I split the topic into 2 and moved several posts over to a new topic with a heading which I hope is acceptable to Yandy.

I think its better to talk about your moss-collecting experiences in the Planted Tank forum, Yandy as I believe many hobbyists would like to read about them. 

Loh K L

----------


## timebomb

> I was very tempted to buy it and discard the drift wood but decided not to as Beijing is not my last stop and I am not sure if the Moss will survive the trip :-(


Gan, if you still in Beijing, reconsider buying the moss as it should survive the journey easily. Mosses are good travellers and as long as you keep them sealed in an air-tight plastic bag with just a little bit of moisture, there shouldn't be any problems with them dying. In fact, you can also leave them in a container with water in your hotel bathroom and pack it only when you're about to leave. 

I'm quite surprised to read about the high prices of the moss in Beijing. You would imagine it's a lot cheaper in China. You're sure they are not cutting your throat because they know you're a foreigner?  :Laughing: 

Loh K L

----------


## kc

Gan C W,
Can 'tompan' some weeping moss? I'll pay you triple the amount.  :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## Green Baron

> I'm quite surprised to read about the high prices of the moss in Beijing. You would imagine it's a lot cheaper in China. You're sure they are not cutting your throat because they know you're a foreigner? 
> Loh K L


Everything is cheap here ! Fish, plants and tanks. I think they quoted me this rediculous price because they don't have any intention to sell the moss in their display tank. 

They told me they will have stock in a few weeks time so I will try to get my colleague to buy some and send them over.

----------


## Green Baron

> Gan, $4 for a rare moss??? Wow! So cheap! Can tompang some for me?? :wink:


They only sell me a few loose fronds that were floting in the tank. :-( I wanted to buy more but they refuse to sell.

----------


## Green Baron

I received a number of PMs asking me to buy the 'Weeping Moss', even paying $150 for it !

However I have already left Beijing so I can't buy for you guys :-(

I will put a bulk order post here should my colleage manage to find the moss in a few weeks time.

----------


## timebomb

> I will put a bulk order post here should my colleage manage to find the moss in a few weeks time.


Gan,

I bet you'll be swamped with orders  :Laughing:  But seriously, if you can arrange a bulk order, I'm sure the guys here wouldn't mind if you profit from it. After all, someone was willing to pay you 3 times the original price  :Shocked: . But I hope your colleague knows exactly what mosses he should buy. It would be a big let-down for everyone if he comes home with "Singapore Moss"  :Laughing: 

Loh K L

----------


## Green Baron

> But I hope your colleague knows exactly what mosses he should buy. It would be a big let-down for everyone if he comes home with "Singapore Moss" 
> 
> Loh K L


There are only 2 species of mosses in all the LFS I have visited. 99% are Java Moss and the remaining 1% Weeping Moss. The difference is very obvious. Even my colleague who does not keep fish has no problem telling them a part.

Maybe we should export Singapore Moss to China in exchange for Weeping Moss !

----------


## cheeboonyong

Yandy,

didn't know you were such an avid moss collector. So did your wife make any noise about you spending so much money on the moss? Or you silently "executed mission"?  :Very Happy:

----------


## Barbarik

Boon Yong, are you back in Singapore already? If yes, welcome back!!
Luckily, I have a very understanding wife & 2 year old son. My sone like to contribute in decorating my tanks & pond. That's why I always find toys in the tanks & pond. Hahaha..
For my wife, she always say "Its OK to spend money on your plants. Even if we run out of cash & to even buy rice, we can always eat the sand in the tank with the fish & plants." Hahaha... How understanding she is!!!  :Laughing:  
Gan, yes, do make some profit for yourself & get for us the moss!!! In the end of the day, everybody is happy. You get some profit & we get the moss!!! :wink: 
For those who get the chance to travel overseas, why not buy some moss that is rare here to be sold to us. I think the price will not be much of a problem as I'm sure the moss will be easily sold in no time. What is important, we get more collections of mosses & knowledge & of course, making more friends...

Regards,
Yandy

----------


## imported_subzero

aa

----------


## strung_0ut

Gan,
If your doing a bulk order and are allowing internationals, count me in  :Laughing:  .

Regards,
Dennis

----------


## Green Baron

Prof Tan has confirmed that the Moss I bought from Beijing is indeed Weeping Moss. Now I will have to get my colleague to check when they have new supply.

----------


## hwchoy

> Prof Tan has confirmed that the Moss I bought from Beijing is indeed Weeping Moss. Now I will have to get my colleague to check when they have new supply.


Do you have the scientific name? or at least the genus?

----------

